# Whats Your Choice and WHY?



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Just want to know what everyone else is using in the way of line for bass fishing. I have three poles for bass fishing. Two have bait casters with Spiderwire stealth on them. One is 30# test the other is 50# test. I use the 30# for soft plastics, and small top water or small cranks. The 50# is used for flipping or pitching, heavy top water, spinners, cranks and anything else I can find to throw at them. the third pole is a spin cast and has Berkley 14 pound xl. I use this when fishing small jigs and small plastics that are too light for the bait caster.

I love the spiderwire. I get great sensitivity, good power on hook sets, and the strength of the line, as far as durability, is pretty good. I only half to retie every once and awhile after going through heavy cover. I am also able to cast like a dream with this line. I like Mono but just dont have as much success with it as I used to. When I tried Fire line I liked it but it just didnt seem to be quit as strong or sensitive as the spiderwire.

What do you other bass guys and gals use and why? ? ?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I usually have 3 poles with me and a large tacklebox when I go bass fishing, even on ponds (which my wife makes fun of me)! I started using an ultralight this year for small rapalas, spinners, 4 inch lizards, etc. This set-up is great for throwing the lighter lures and it's a blast to fight a big old bass on it. 
I have a medium-light action rod with spinning reel and 8 pound test. I use this to throw 6 inch lizards, smaller crankbaits, spinnerbaits, topwaters, etc. I also have a medium-heavy action rod with spinning reel and 10 pound test. I use this for heavier crankbaits, topwaters, plastic lizards at times, and smallmouth fishing with tubes. 
Sometimes I will take along my bait-caster outfit with 12 pound test for throwing spinnerbaits and crankbaits that are just a little too heavy for the spinning reels.

I tried the Spiderwire but didn't care for it. I now stick with mono and get 700 yards from Wal-Mart for just over $2. It does the job just fine for me!


----------



## jigmaster (May 1, 2004)

1 Flipping rod 7"6 20lb testBig Game for you guest it jigs
1 Flipping rod 7"6 20 lb test Big Game for tubes, worms, craws 
1 spinning rod medium 7" 10 lb test tubes for erie
1 spinning rod medium 6"6----------tubes for erie, worms small jigs 
1 medium rod baitcaster 6"6 12 lb Big Game spinnerbaits
1 medium rod baitcaster 6"6 ------------- jerkbaits
1 medium rod baitcaster 7" --------------buzzbaits
1 medium rod baitcaster 7"----------------crankbaits
1 medium rod baitcaster 6"3 --------------crankbaits
1 medium light baitcaster 6"6 -------------crankbaits


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

For flippin, I use a 6'6 MH rod with 17 lb test mono..that's plenty. For a crankbait, I like to use a 6'6 M action rod with a soft tip and a strong backbone. Braided line is very strong and like you said, very sensitive.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like you do some pretty serious bass fishing jig. Good luck!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Started using Power Pro 30lb. w/ 8lb. diameter. Really liking it so far. Don't care for spiderwire either it's to limp, difficult to tie at times.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I always go back to clear/blue Stren of different test. I did try the Spider Mono 6lb on my ultra light and am liking it.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

I have 2 Baitcasters that Currently have 15lb P-Line Copolymer stuff on them.
2 more baitcasters with Original Stren in 12lb
a Flipping Rod with 65# Spiderwire Stealth on it

The spinning rods have either 8 or 10lb Original Stren on them.

Brandon


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I still have some Berkley Pro Select left that I like. It's a pitty they stopped making it. I like the Stren Heavy Cover. I use 10# on cranks and jerkbaits, 12# on spinnerbaits and surface lures, and 17# for flippin. My spinning reels have 6# Berkley Fireline.


----------

